# yogurt flavoring



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Do you add anything to the milk before you add culture to make your yogurt flavored? I was thinking about vanilla. 

Can I add some sugar to the milk before I add the culture?

Thanks.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I add both vanilla extract (2 T. per gallon) and sugar or Splenda (1 c. per gallon--though obviously, you can add more or less, depending on your personal tastes) along with 2 pkts of Knox unflavored gelatin per gallon to my milk when I start to heat it up. I found that the gelatin disolved better this way and the alcohol in the vanilla extract has time to evaporate. I could taste the alcohol when I added the vanilla later on. Then I heat the milk to 180/185, stirring well with a whisk occasionally while heating. I cool the milk back down in an ice water bath and add my culture when it reaches the right temperature (120-ish).


----------



## newbie nubian (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 27, 2007)

HI,
I add gelatin to thicken it.

I don't heat to 180°... I prefer using the fresh milk (NO pastuerizing). I heat about 2 cups up to about 120° and add the gelatin and whisk. Cool this down to about 110° before adding to the rest of the milk with the starter. I have a yogourmet. I leave it for the required hrs.

Right before you refrigerate it, add honey OR maple syrup. 

Michele


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I also add flavoring just before refrigeration


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I make my yogurt, and just before refrigerating, I add some homemade jam, this gives me flavor and sweetness all at the same time. And if I need to save out a starter culture for my ice trays, I skip the knox on that batch. Then I simply add jello gelatin to that batch, and it is flavored yogurt, without fruit.


----------

